# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Ложные срабатывания  >  McAfee + QIP 2005

## makstor

После недавнего обновления McAfee TotalProtection обнаруживает в qip.exe троянскую лошадку generic backdoor.d (http://vil.nai.com/vil/content/v_101716.htm) и соответственно отправляет в свою турму. с другими антивирусами таких проблем не возникает. Отправить файл (qip.exe) в McAfee на анлиз невозможно по причине большого его размера. Вопросов как всегда два: кто из них прав и извечный что делат?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## senyak

Залейте фаил на www.virustotal.com и сюда результат. 



> Отправить файл (qip.exe) в McAfee на анлиз невозможно по причине большого его размера


Мигобайта полтора невозможно отправить? Что же это за лаборатория...

----------


## makstor

> Мигобайта полтора невозможно отправить?


ну вообще то после установки qip.exe распухает до 3.1 метров. А на вирустотал отправить данный файл именно с проблемной машинки не представляется возможным, ибо даже при отключении сканирования в реальном времени при попытке выбрать данный файл через "обзор" он моментально отправляется в карантин. 
найдено обсуждение данной проблемы на форуме qip'а (http://forum.qip.ru/showthread.php?t=30706), там же имеются и ссылки на virustotal.com (http://www.virustotal.com/ru/analisi...eacc582d1aee56 и http://www.virustotal.com/ru/analisi...357342cdf8daba) 
если в версиях 8.5 и 8.7 есть возможность добавить папку/файл в исключения и это не представляет особых трудностей, то вот с McAfee Total Protection 2008/09 не нашел такой настройки.

----------


## makstor

Баг исправлен в новых версиях DAT-файлов. Если у вас возникает подобная проблема - обновите DAT's. 
Проверено на VSE 8.7.0i, версия dat 5489.0000.

----------

